# Malabar Gold



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Anyone know where i can get Malabar Gold beans?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Here ya go

http://josumacoffee.bigcartel.com/product/malabar-gold-espresso


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Monsooned Malabar is pretty easy to come by

Malabar Gold appears to be a trademark - josumacoffee seems to pop up as distributor for this

Not heard of it here in the UK


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 3, 2008)

The late Danny McNulty was the UK distributor many years go, I mean back in the mid-2000s, but I don't know if there has been anyone over here since.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

There is a name from the past! I used to buy those regularly until he passed away


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes indeed, his 'Sitting in a Field" alt.coffee posts were legendary too. Good bloke Danny, been gone ten years next year.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Danny was a great guy.

He lived in Portsmouth & was the sole importer for Malabar Gold beans.

When I lived in Bournemouth it was Danny who first taught me to home roast using a 'popper'.

A great engineer & I often think of him.

Alas I don't think anyone ever took over the importation of these beans.


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Ron, any idea if his girlfriend, who was apparently going to carry on with the coffee trailer, made a go of it? I often wonder.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I remember that! but I lost touch over the years.


----------



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

Just a wee bump for this thread....seeing mention of Danny Mcnulty gave me fond nostalgia of alt.coffee days. Never got to meet the guy in person, but chatted a bit by email and was also a recipient of many bags of MG. Also loved the forementioned "Sitting in a Field" posts....regaling with mirthful tales of his (often very impressive) coffee trailer exploits. A funny and kind guy with a real passion for the old and the quirky. That Gaggia Visacrem though!?


----------

